# Score?



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

So I am not a horn hunter, however this year I was very fortunate to take my PB buck. Never thought I would really care about score but, as he sits at the taxidermist it is eating me up waiting to get him scored. None of my buddies will even venture a guess as I think they don't want to burst my bubble or offend me. Lol. I know on this site nobody will be afraid to offend.... He is a 13 pt. Little kicker off the back and a spit brow on the other.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Kind of hard to tell from a picture but I'll call him at 166.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

149


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

squidlips2020 said:


> 149


Pics are always hard to tell but that's what I was thinking...high 140's-low 150's. Dandy buck. Congrats


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

144 !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a sweet buck. Congrats.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Would say somewhere around 140-145.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful rack with a lot of character. I'm sure will score around 150. Thanks for sharing and congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Gross score in the area of 150, very nice buck. You should be happy very good one. Congrats


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Think he will score as a 10 pt typical with deductions around 150, otherwise a13 pt non-typical. Should be able to get in Buckeye Big Bucks Club with minimum score of 140 for typical. Very nice buck-congrats! My day is coming-I hope.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

If you don't care what he scores, what does it matter what everyone else thinks! That's a hellofanice buck. I'd be proud of it myself.


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Let a know what he scores when you find out. Congrats!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A beautiful buck for sure...Congrats.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I would say high 140's low 150's! Awesome deer for sure!


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sure will


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Guess low 160's gross as non typical. Congrats! That's a nice buck!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice buck, I would be thrilled with him, I was thinking around 150 myself.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome deer! Looks like mid to upper 140s. 
I got this one with my bow this year. I did some quick measurements on him before sending him off to the taxidermist. Came up with 143 1/8. He's basically a main frame 8 with 3 extra kickers.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's another one. He's a typical 8 and measured 146".


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

ErieEye, thanks for the pics. The top one I think is relatively similar. The bottom pic just seems much wider and with longer tines, much bigger. Those are some real dandies. That makes me think low 140s for mine. Congrats on those 2. I always like trying to guess and compare with pictures.


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Kenlow1, I feel like I thought I knew the difference between non-typ and typical, but it was usually just an eye test. I thought that because it has the kicker off the back that it had to be non-typical. Can you offer some insight on that? When I looked at how to measure I assumed it had to be scored as non-typical because of the kicker. Your post opened up more questions for me. Thanks.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I was told you need 15 inches of abnormal point to be called a non-typical buck.


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

View attachment 228733
View attachment 228734

Gross 142, Net 136 - Followed an online guide, I was conservative so hopefully it is close.


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Got my mount back yesterday. Ready to get him on the wall.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks really great hulapopper87. 
Is gonna look even better once it finds its resting place on your wall.
Congrats again on an excellent buck.


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

Yep I agree 145-150 inch deer


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Mounts looks nice. Congrats again on your pb. Did you like the final score?


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Got my deer scored Friday. Big thanks to Adam Cramer for taking the time. Typical gross score of 158 5/8. Deduction of 7 1/8 for a total of 151 4/8. Adam was great in explaining everything he was doing while measuring and it was a really cool experience.


----------

